# N64 - Zelda Majora's Mask native resolution



## mcopo (Jun 26, 2014)

As I mentioned in my previous thread, my N64 is having issues when the game switches to higher resolutions. Since one of the reasons I bought the N64 was to play Majora's Mask, I'm concerned that I won't be able to play it...

This brings me to my question: does Majora's Mask use a higher resolution? Or does it run at the default N64 res - 320x240?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 26, 2014)

It's 2x the normal resolution since it requires to the expansion pack and actually uses it (unlike DK64)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2014)

mcopo said:


> As I mentioned in my previous thread, my N64 is having issues when the game switches to higher resolutions. Since one of the reasons I bought the N64 was to play Majora's Mask, I'm concerned that I won't be able to play it...
> 
> This brings me to my question: does Majora's Mask use a higher resolution? Or does it run at the default N64 res - 320x240?


 

N64 games also ran at 640 x 480, but most were 320 x 240, sounds like MM is running at 480i. Expansion Pack doing it's job  Not the case with DK64 though, it needed it because Rare couldn't squash a game-breaking bug, so the accessory bypassed it. Weird huh?


----------



## mcopo (Jun 27, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....

Damn this PAL-M color system... thanks to that I won't be able to play the game that made me buy the system. At least there are other good games...
Thanks everybody!


EDIT: I just found some information on ign (http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/retrospective-the-legend-of-zelda-majoras-mask.124119439/). It says:
"Graphically, Majora's Mask looks a whole lot like Ocarina of Time. Even though the game requires the 4MB Expansion Pak to run, it's obvious that the Zelda engine wasn't so much limited by RAM than by fill-rate. *Majora's Mask still runs in low-res (320x240) at sub-30 frames per second*, but returning players will notice an increase of on-screen characters and a more complex overworld."
Can anyone confirm this? Amazing how long it took to find this on google!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2014)

mcopo said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....
> 
> Damn this PAL-M color system... thanks to that I won't be able to play the game that made me buy the system. At least there are other good games...
> Thanks everybody!


 

Dang that sucks, PAL-M is weird; it's nearly identical to NTSC, the only thing different is how the colors are encoded.


----------



## AkiraCast (Jun 27, 2014)

I've never heard of PAL-M before but I hear PAL TV's in general are kinda odd, like having 50hz but I know they have 60 now. Wish it wasn't complicated :/


----------



## mcopo (Jun 27, 2014)

PAL-M is Brazil standard color system. Instead of just mimicking NTSC or PAL, someone decided to merge them to create the monstrosity known as PAL-M.
Ok, it's not that bad, but it's annoying. Colors are blurry and every time my N64 enters high res mode, colors get really messed up, flashing from green to gray...

To make things even more complicated, there's also PAL-N which has 50hz. It's used only in Argentina and Uruguay AFAIK.


----------

